# Worthing...



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

...arriving in Worthing via Goring on Sea end, the first batch of marked parking bays (on the right by the sea) have no restrictions and five m\homes were camped here over night, three of which had been there longer than two nights. It is on the sea front road. The second batch of parking bays are time limited and 20p per half hour. Don't even think of the third batch.


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Pusser

Nice to know we only live down near Eastbourne end of the coast and are often stuck for one nighters. Unfortunatley full time working, as you proberly know these or precious.


Rolley :thumbleft:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We originally wanted to go to a site in Eastbourne Rolley as it was not only on the sea but at a river estuary. (Weaver fish spring to mind as a friend of ours was killed by one). But, Eastbourne had an airshow and all was booked.

The site we stayed at was Quote " ...the beach is just a stroll from the site"... Unquote.

Forty five minutes later with three small children in tow we arrived knowing full well we had reciprical walk back and we were just in time for the local Spar shop to clothes. Beans on toast as a result.


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Pusser

Could that have been at Cuckmere Haven per chance or the Seaford area just a little west of Eastbourne. Yes there has been an airshow on since Thursday of this week and finishes tomorrow Sunday, brilliant for the local economy and I am sure every one enjoys it but pretty noisy even as far out as we live :-({|= .

There are large open car parks on the top of Beachy Head which are free after 6.00 I believe. There isn't a gate on one of them or a height barrier, we have never stayed over night but have been up there late when other vans have pulled in, don't know if any one knows weather they are used over night or not.

Any one any idea :?: 

Rolley


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

I've only been to Beachy Head once, years ago, so don't know anything about it.
Are there fences along the top of the cliff?

Would hate my daft dogs to go haring around and not notice the ground has gone! 8O


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The one we couldn't get in Rolley was here....

http://www.bay-view.co.uk/

We actually saw a fly past of possible Red Arrorws who tested their smokes before arrival in Eastbourne. So we had our own 1 minute airshow.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

There were loads of MHs at the various free car parks at Beachy Head yesterday, most of them looked as though they would be stopping.

Beachy Head does not have any fencing on it....I suppose that's why people come from all over the country to chuck themselves off of it :!:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I am always puzzled AndySam the methods people use for suicide. I think I can understand that some people just have had enough and are determined to kill themselves but why use such bizare methods like splattering yourself at the bottom of a cliff or chucking yourself under a train. What's wrong with drugs that don't hurt, make no mess and you can leave this world in a tidier condition than when you first came in. I think the government should run a campaign encouraging would be suiciders to have some thought for the emergency services, not to mention relatives who have to clean up after a loved one blows their brains all over the living room with a shot gun. It is so unnecessary, so last year.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you sit down and write out a list there are many ways to kill yourself but not many that that don't give you a last minute reprieve if you want it. Cry for help type methods in many cases.
With somewhere like Beachy Head once you've taken that step off the edge there is no turning back.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Moderators please remove double post.

TYIA


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

The cliffs cliffs at Beachy Head vary in height, the average being about 200 ft. It is not uncommon for people who have jumped off to have died from their injuries or hypothermia hours later and some even survive with terrible injuries.....bugger that for a game of soldiers.


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi

A few years ago I worked as a controller for a local recovery company and we had the police contract for the area to remove abandend and crashed cars.

One day the request came in to collect a car from the car park of the pub in East Dean for you locals you will now the distance between there and the head, well you will agree that it is a few miles walk and up hill.

When it arrived at our yard it was a brand new mondeo it was locked and every thing was in place. We were informed by the police the following day that the owner had jumped, now I don't know about you guys but I am so glad that my life isn't even a touch as bad as that.

Just makes you think sometimes doesn't it :!: 


Rolley :sad3:


----------

